# cipralex/lexapro



## angelwithnosoul (Mar 13, 2008)

hi, i was prescribed ciprelax 10 months ago, but I didnt want to take it because i dont believe in taking medication (because i dont want to depend on it), also Im scared of the side effects, Im scared after I take the first tablet my dp/dr will be so bad I wont know who I am!! But now I want to start taking it, cos i am so sick of this horrible dp/dr which ive had for about 3 and a half years, its ruining my life, and ive wasted 3 and half years of my life cos of it!! Anyway, I'm just want to know if anyone can tell me what the first few days are like on ciprelax? My head feels so weird today like its made of cotton wool, i just wanna get rid of this shitty dp/dr and live normally(i know everyone else does 2!). Anyway gonna start taking them tonight, Ive been putting it off since august 2007!! wish me luck :? :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## paul (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Angel...
sorry you are having a bad time....My names paul I live in the uk. I`ve had dp for twenty years....plus I have had depression with it. I believe cipralex is an antidepressant...although I am not sure. You are not likely to get hooked on anti-depressants. If it is one that increases serotonin you may not improve.. (YOU MAY DO THOUGH)....a medication that helped me was PHENALZINE.....it took some getting used to but it gave me my life back for many years.....it made me feel much less depersonalised and quite happy.....unfortunatley it made me vitamin b deficient and after many years just did`t work .....so now I am back to square one...

If the cipralex does not work then try phenalzine...it may help. I am sure we will find a cure or an effective med for this illness one day until then we have to be patient....I find excercise and the endorphins it produces helps me a lot makes me feel more real less depersonalised.

My illness was tirggered by cannabis put into cakes which I ate. I was not a drug user....I think some people have a particular genetic make up which predisposes them to this unpleasant illness, especially if they use cannabis.

Kind Regards PAUL UK


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Cipralex/lexapro can cause dependence just like most anti-depressants can. You shouldnt go off it right away because you can get various ssri related withdrawal symptoms such as brain shocks, dizziness, nausea and vertigo. So taper your dose when you decide to come off it. Just because a medication can cause dependence doesn't mean you shouldnt try it to see if it works. You just have to discontinue it properly. Most psychiatric meds especially any anti-convulsants have to be gradually discontinued if you have taken them for a long enough period.

Phenelzine which is the generic name of nardil is a maoi anti-depressant. It's a non selective irreversible maoi and taking this drug means BIG lifestyle changes. You cannot eat alot of food such as cheeze, smoked meats, processed meats, most or well ok all types of alcohol and many others i can't remember and don't have time to type out. There are also a hell of alot of drugs you can't take with it such as any other anti-depressant,, stimulants, most cold medications and about 50 others. Benzos are safe.

Nardil is however a very effective med it and parnate which is more effective and the only euphoric anti-depressant out there often work when nothing else does. If anything will pull you out of the deepest blackest pit of depression it's these 2 meds. They are the last meds of resort though because they are very dangerous if you are not very careful. Many psychiatrists won't even try them.

Irreversible non selective maoi's are the last resort meds for depression try everything else first for sure. Even maybe effexor :shock: .


----------

